# Larry Nance and a pre-season game



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

DAAAAAAAAAM GINA!!!

Good preseason game going tonight. Randle and Clarkson balling. Huertas gets to play and looked GREAT controlling the floor for the first time....

Ahem....D'Angelo went 1-6FG, 4pts, 2ast in 12min...but he does have corn rows now so he has that going for him...which is nice

Cmon kid...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Just checked...Okafor hasn't had more than four rebounds in a game yet...has missed preseason games with knee soreness


...okay I feel better


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

He's 19. Give him time.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> October 17, 2015 - Warriors vs. Lakers - Larry Nance Jr. Posterizes Festus Ezeli - YouTube
> 
> DAAAAAAAAAM GINA!!!
> 
> ...


Did they ever find the body??


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Are we really going to see Russell chicken little panic posts? I'd wait until October 2016 before I worry.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

DaRizzle said:


> Just checked...Okafor hasn't had more than four rebounds in a game yet...has missed preseason games with knee soreness
> 
> 
> ...okay I feel better


He really struggles against players his size.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy shit at that dunk.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Randle says Draymond Green cant guard him......I LIKE IT KID!

http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...ius-randle-says-draymond-green-cant-guard-him


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Are we really going to see Russell chicken little panic posts? I'd wait until October 2016 before I worry.


All Im saying is that I havent had a single "wow" moment with him yet....maybe I missed some plays of his so clue me in. I just want to see some flashes!

His only decent game was against a piss poor international team


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Loving the confidence.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> All Im saying is that I havent had a single "wow" moment with him yet....maybe I missed some plays of his so clue me in. I just want to see some flashes!
> 
> His only decent game was against a piss poor international team


A lot of the time it takes 3-4 years for point guards to develop into decent players. I think Russell will be a decent point guard, I just really think the #2 pick was a huge stretch. I'd be happy to be wrong though, the league could use more quality point guards, especially a guy who can facilitate an offense like Russell.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> All Im saying is that I havent had a single "wow" moment with him yet....maybe I missed some plays of his so clue me in. I just want to see some flashes!
> 
> His only decent game was against a piss poor international team


he's shown plenty of flashes in the passing game - and I'll still take Kobe's assessments and little more seriously than yours, no offense intended


ps Stu is right, the Nance Jr is a chip off the old block


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> he's shown plenty of flashes in the passing game - and *I'll still take Kobe's assessments and little more seriously than yours, no offense intended
> *
> 
> ps Stu is right, the Nance Jr is a chip off the old block


Kobe isnt going to say anything but good things for now, even if he thought he sucked/not as good as hoped

Not saying youre wrong....its just that what Kobe says shouldnt really matter. He is gonna be PC no matter what at this time


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Kobe isnt going to say anything but good things for now, even if he thought he sucked/not as good as hoped
> 
> Not saying youre wrong....its just that what Kobe says shouldnt really matter. He is gonna be PC no matter what at this time


You're right. Reminds me of when he was taking jalen roses assessment of rumors over people on this board. 

But it's not unheard of or news that a 19year old rookie point guard looks lost... In the freaking preseason none the less.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> All Im saying is that I havent had a single "wow" moment with him yet....maybe I missed some plays of his so clue me in. I just want to see some flashes!
> 
> His only decent game was against a piss poor international team


You haven't really watched him, then. His passing ability is special, and he's shown plenty of that in relatively short minutes. His handle is tighter than in summer league and he looks much smoother and under control. 

If you're waiting for the "wow, he just blew right by that guy" moment, you're not going to see it. He'll make some defenders look bad, but not like that. Not his game. 

Serious question though, did you watch him play at all in college?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

It's good that Russell's turnovers are down, but overall he has been pretty disappointing, in all honesty. Curry, Paul, and Irving were all putting up bigger and better numbers by now, though some of that can be attributed to being on teams without any major players. Regardless, I don't see him even averaging ten points per game. Mudiay has looked better so far.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> It's good that Russell's turnovers are down, but overall he has been pretty disappointing, in all honesty. Curry, Paul, and Irving were all putting up bigger and better numbers by now, though some of that can be attributed to being on teams without any major players. Regardless, I don't see him even averaging ten points per game. Mudiay has looked better so far.


Mudiay is clearly the better player in my opinion. That's not an insult, I just think Mudiay is going to be very good. I see him as being a slightly stronger/more athletic John Wall in his prime.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Uncle Drew said:


> You haven't really watched him, then. His passing ability is special, and he's shown plenty of that in relatively short minutes. His handle is tighter than in summer league and he looks much smoother and under control.
> 
> If you're waiting for the "wow, he just blew right by that guy" moment, you're not going to see it. He'll make some defenders look bad, but not like that. Not his game.
> 
> *Serious question though, did you watch him play at all in college?*


No, I watch next to zero college hoops...30% of March Madness

So yes hes obviously demonstrated ability...Im just anxious (yes I admit anxious) to see more.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> It's good that Russell's turnovers are down, but overall he has been pretty disappointing, in all honesty. Curry, Paul, and Irving were all putting up bigger and better numbers by now, though some of that can be attributed to being on teams without any major players. Regardless, I don't see him even averaging ten points per game. Mudiay has looked better so far.


Deron Williams, Baron Davis and Steve Nash didn't even start in their rookie years.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Deron Williams, Baron Davis and Steve Nash didn't even start in their rookie years.


and of the 3 only Davis at 20 was close to D'Angelo's age (the others were of the age of consent, Nash was 22 turning 23 half-way through his rookie season) and even Davis came into the league with 2 seasons at UCLA under his belt (Nash did the full ride at Santa Clara and Williams spent 3 seasons at Illinois before jumping ship)

I think Nash is the most apt comparison because Russell is not the quickest dude and his game is going to be about position and angle and shimmy, the game will have to (as they say) slow down for him before we'll really see what he can do but what we can see now is that he has insane court vision, great handle, imagination, precision to his passing and a decent stroke from range


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> and of the 3 only Davis at 20 was close to D'Angelo's age (the others were of the age of consent, Nash was 22 turning 23 half-way through his rookie season) and even Davis came into the league with 2 seasons at UCLA under his belt (Nash did the full ride at Santa Clara and Williams spent 3 seasons at Illinois before jumping ship)
> 
> I think Nash is the most apt comparison because Russell is not the quickest dude and his game is going to be about position and angle and shimmy, the game will have to (as they say) slow down for him before we'll really see what he can do but what we can see now is that he has insane court vision, great handle, imagination, precision to his passing and a decent stroke from range


So his best comparison is a 2 time MVP?


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> No, I watch next to zero college hoops...30% of March Madness
> 
> So yes hes obviously demonstrated ability...Im just anxious (yes I admit anxious) to see more.


Alright, I get it. So your exposure to him has been a not so great SL and a couple pre-season games. I mean, your concern isn't completely unwarranted, he's not shooting as well as he did in college to this point. But your concern is also greatly exaggerated and like, crazy premature. 

First and foremost, you have almost nothing to actually compare. 5 SL games (3 so-so, 1 bad, 1 good) and what, 4 pre-season games (1 where he played 12 min, 1 where he got hurt in the first quarter, 1 where he played well against poor competition). How about you gauge his potential half way through his rookie year? Then wait another 2 or 3 years before you decide if he was a disappointment.

Second, he's 19. Third, he's 19. Lastly, he's freaking 19. I know, I know, so was Kyrie and John Wall and so on. But seriously, take a look around the league. Nobody knew who Steph was going into his sophomore year at Davidson. Same for Damian Lillard at Weber State. Mike Conley came out after one year and averaged 9, 4, and 2. Westbrook averaged 15, 5 and 5 as a rookie, but also averaged 3 TO and shot <40% from the field. 

My point isn't that he's for sure going to be a great player. The point is nobody can tell shit from 8 largely meaningless games at 19 years old. The tools are there, man. And they're not springs or crazy cross overs or blow by speed. They're great court vision, pin-point passing, a great stroke (when his feet are set, something he definitely needs to work on) and supreme poise and confidence. Just give it some time.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

R-Star said:


> So his best comparison is a 2 time MVP?


I know you like stirring the pot, but I think you also know he meant more from a physical ability standing point. I think D-Lo is much more athletic than Nash, tho.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> So his best comparison is a 2 time MVP?


I think his best comparison is a hybrid of magic, gary Payton and Jesus.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I think his best comparison is a hybrid of magic, gary Payton and Jesus.


Jesus Shuttlesworth or Jesus of Nazareth?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> and of the 3 only Davis at 20 was close to D'Angelo's age (the others were of the age of consent, Nash was 22 turning 23 half-way through his rookie season) and even Davis came into the league with 2 seasons at UCLA under his belt (Nash did the full ride at Santa Clara and Williams spent 3 seasons at Illinois before jumping ship)
> 
> I think Nash is the most apt comparison because Russell is not the quickest dude and his game is going to be about position and angle and shimmy, the game will have to (as they say) slow down for him before we'll really see what he can do but what we can see now is that he has insane court vision, great handle, imagination, precision to his passing and a decent stroke from range


I thought I read someone on this forum compare him to Brandon Roy. That made a lot of sense to me. Anyone who has been reading in my posts in here since May knew he was my favorite prospect in the draft.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I've read comparisons to Harden too - not that quick but shifty and able to create space and opportunity etc

Russell actually is pretty athletic in terms of some measurables, just not that flash quickness


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> I thought I read someone on this forum compare him to Brandon Roy. That made a lot of sense to me. Anyone who has been reading in my posts in here since May knew he was my favorite prospect in the draft.


Yea, I've said in the past he's more Roy than Harden. Roy relied much more on his skill set, though he was sneaky athletic. 

Watching Russell early on though, he's looking much more like a pure PG on this team. Which is probably a good thing with gunners like Kobe, Randle, Swaggy, Sweet Lou and even JC on the squad. Maybe he's more like Ricky Rubio with a jumpshot?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

a healthy one? (we hope)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Uncle Drew said:


> Yea, I've said in the past he's more Roy than Harden. Roy relied much more on his skill set, though he was sneaky athletic.
> 
> Watching Russell early on though, he's looking much more like a pure PG on this team. Which is probably a good thing with gunners like Kobe, Randle, Swaggy, Sweet Lou and even JC on the squad. Maybe he's more like Ricky Rubio with a jumpshot?


I don't know... Harden is very explosive if you ask me. Not as much as end to end speed or superman hops, but his first step is unstoppable and he's one of the best and controlling his body around traffic in the air. 

Russell just is unique to me which is a huge reason why I love him. He's got no real prototype and can throw a D off. At the same time you can argue he has no real ELITE attribute and is a jack of many, master of none. I was going to say he's at worst a Livingston or Evan turner, but he's already a better shooter than both. But then again he can't dominate wiith his back to the basket at mid range like Livingston nor is he strong like turner. We should accept that Russell is a wild card... And most important give him TIME.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't know... Harden is very explosive if you ask me. Not as much as end to end speed or superman hops, but his first step is unstoppable and he's one of the best and controlling his body around traffic in the air.
> 
> Russell just is unique to me which is a huge reason why I love him. He's got no real prototype and can throw a D off. At the same time you can argue he has no real ELITE attribute and is a jack of many, master of none. I was going to say he's at worst a Livingston or Evan turner, but he's already a better shooter than both. But then again he can't dominate wiith his back to the basket at mid range like Livingston nor is he strong like turner. We should accept that Russell is a wild card... And most important give him TIME.


Yep, agreed. And I think that's part of the knock on him, is he doesn't stand out a ton in any one area. Potential is there to be an elite shooter and floor leader, but we won't know that for at least a couple years. As a passer, though, I think he'll be elite as a rookie.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

A more athletic, better shooting Ricky Rubio. The Brandon Roy comparison works too although Roy could get up on occasion. I see some Penny in his game too. Just gotta give him time. His shot will start falling. His handle looks a bit shaky at times, but I think that will change once he gets stronger. Defenders won't be able to muscle him off the ball.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Russell's got a 39" max vert, he can get up, he just doesn't have that Westbrook quick burst


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice


----------

